

Sun seeks to build world's biggest App Store around Java - timothychung
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9133299

======
oomkiller
So basically, the developer gets all of the disadvantages of the Apple app
store process, in exchange for being distributed with competing apps?

